# Caught my Nerite Snail laying eggs



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

I looked at the tank tonight and the snail was on top of some eggs that I didn't remember there this morning. sure enough it was laying the eggs as I watched.

She first cleaned the glass.

















Then the foot extended to cover the mouth.

















Then out pops a new egg.

































Pretty cool to watch.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Awesome photos. I've never seen photos with the nerite and eggs together; at the exact same moment of laying.

And of course the cherry shrimp had to sneak in there for the photo op. 

-John N.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, those are some sweet pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

WOW! Nice! Very cool.


----------



## rain- (Dec 16, 2005)

Awesome. Lucky timing and cool photos! They are such slow snails that it must be one of the reasons why people usually don't see them laying eggs.


----------



## Gregor Samsa Mendel (May 29, 2006)

I just love seeing photo sequences like this one. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rishy21 (May 31, 2006)

nice post.. pretty cool pics thanks for sharing


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Cool photos...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Wow The eggs look like they glow, must be the camera or lights 

Thanks


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

those are very cool pictures. will the eggs hatch in freshwater?


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Cassie said:


> those are very cool pictures. will the eggs hatch in freshwater?


No they need Brackish water to hatch, I just run the algae scrubber over them when she is done.


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

Excellent photos, you must have a lot of time on your hands.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

southernflounder said:


> Excellent photos, you must have a lot of time on your hands.


Actually I got lucky, just walked into the room when it was happening, that series took about 8 minutes total.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

bpimm said:


> Actually I got lucky, just walked into the room when it was happening, that series took about 8 minutes total.


That was lucky.....i've got a sore neck waiting for the right photo in the past.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Very cool pictures and awesome timing! Great post!


----------



## teichhorst (Jan 9, 2013)

Great images, thanks. I am writing a book on worldwide Neritidae and would like permission to use some of those images in the book. I would credit you for the pictures however you wanted. My previous images of actual egg laying behavior were just not this clear. Thanks,
Tom Eichhorst
[email protected]


----------



## crusty (Jan 10, 2013)

Good stuff...


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Cool stuff...


----------

